# Black Powder



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone hunt with black powder rifles? What brand and caliber do you recommend?? This will be primarily for deer hunting.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a Traditions .50 cal caplock, with a 1 in 48" twist. Does OK with balls and some lead conicals (Especially buffalo balletts) but does not like Sabot rounds. If you are looking at buying a gun, I would suggest an inline (if your laws allow it) with a 1 in 28" or faster barrel that would shoot sabot rounds better and would allow scope mounting. Might want to check pawn shops. I missed a great deal (.50 inline with a 4x scope for $149.99) couple of weeks ago because I was too slow making my mind up.

galump


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> Does anyone hunt with black powder rifles? What brand and caliber do you recommend?? This will be primarily for deer hunting.


Do you want modern or traditional?
I prefer a sidelock .45, make my own bullets, don't want to be obligated to buy them high price sabots. I have a .50 but molded bullets for it run a tad on the heavy side. Round ball in my .45 is about right fer barking squirrels and maxi-ball is good deer medicine..YMV....


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

i think it depends on whats legal for the state in which you live... last time i hunted here in pa (about ten years ago) only flintlocks w patched round balls and open sights were "legal" for muzzleloader season tho any black powder could be used during our rifle season


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've always went with CVA.I feel anymore 50Cal. is best because you can find Bullets and everything for that caliber everywhere.

Only thing is CVA doesn't make Sidelocks anymore,if you was going that way :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

well i bought a Knight .50 today here are the specs on it:
Unique detachable action, which allows disassembly without tools for easy cleaning 
Loading couldn't be easier... simple lever action opens / closes the chamber for a Full Plastic Jacket 209 shotgun primer for 100% weatherproof ignition
Top of the line 27" stainless steel Green Mountain barrel. Precise to within 1/10,000 of an inch, with 1 in 28" twist rifling. Drilled and tapped for easy scope mounting 
Rugged synthetic checkered stock, with rubber recoil pad
Adjustable metallic fiber optic sights for bright targeting even in low light 
Measures 43 1/4"l. Weighs approx. 8 lbs.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well you can't go wrong with a Knight :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Well you can't go wrong with a Knight :shrug:
> 
> big rockpile


I hope not. I have always heard good things about them. i looked a CVA too but something about the features on this one won me over.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

So you probably wouldn't like my favorite, Lyman Great Plains 54 flinchlock. 1-66" twist, shoots a round ball great.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> So you probably wouldn't like my favorite, Lyman Great Plains 54 flinchlock. 1-66" twist, shoots a round ball great.


Ah everyone knows Round Ball is just good for Target shooting,not worth a darn for killing anything  

big rockpile


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a CVC 50 cal. Kentucky.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Excellent choice. Should kill anything that walks around in the lower 48.

galump


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Now I haven't hunted for a few years, but when I did it was with a Thompson Center 54 cal flintlock with a 1 in 66 twist. I think it was called the Pennsylvania Hunter. Great for round balls which is what we have to use in PA during muzzleloading season..

I still shoot the rifle and it still is accurate and a blast to shoot..


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Thompson Center or Thompson Center or Thompson Center. Everything else is almost as good when considering price, reliability, and warranty. However, having said that the Knights are pretty good too.

Just choose a TC that suits your style and state regs as they vary a lot from state to state.

TnTnTn


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

TnTnTn said:


> Thompson Center or Thompson Center or Thompson Center. Everything else is almost as good when considering price, reliability, and warranty. However, having said that the Knights are pretty good too.
> 
> Just choose a TC that suits your style and state regs as they vary a lot from state to state.
> 
> TnTnTn


i would have liked to have the pro hunter but sheesh they are expensive!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you will like the green mtn barrel.i got a 45 cal with a 26 inch green mtn barrel.it shoots great....i shoot a 200 grain all lead.it is sjut my opinion but the plain lead out performes other bullets.it kills better...i also know several people who have stopped shooting the sabots and other type bullets and have gone back to lead.it just plain kills better.try some you wont be sorry.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

elkhound said:


> you will like the green mtn barrel.i got a 45 cal with a 26 inch green mtn barrel.it shoots great....i shoot a 200 grain all lead.it is sjut my opinion but the plain lead out performes other bullets.it kills better...i also know several people who have stopped shooting the sabots and other type bullets and have gone back to lead.it just plain kills better.try some you wont be sorry.


Got to agree on Pure Lead.I've been using 385gr. Great Plains Bullets.Both these critters went right down.If a critter runs it leave one heck of a Blood Trail.




















big rockpile


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nice critters rockpile.alot fo the stuff now a days is jsut marketing strategy to sale goods.i also use only 90 grains of powder.it slings that 45cal 200 grain bullet right along.it will do serious damage to the chest cavitiy of a animal.my 2 biggest deer were killed with a muzzleloader.what i want is a nice muzzleloader shotgun like you have.that would be a blast to hunt with...you are the only fellow i know of that hunts with a shotgun like that.i loved the turkey pic's from this past spring.maybe a shotgun is in my future....lol.

also if you get a mold you can just pour you own bullets.just go down to the tire palce and get a bucket of their used weights and melt and pour you some.i need a mold for my 45 cal.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Curious, what does a 10 ga. double go for now? Just wondering, in case I find some money somewhere.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> Ah everyone knows Round Ball is just good for Target shooting,not worth a darn for killing anything
> 
> big rockpile


I've killed a lot of deer with a .50 roundball at up to 100 yards and a few elk with my .54 flintlock. If you know your rifle and how it shoots I wouldn't be against shooting a deer at 125 yards. I have a friend who shot an African lion with a 62 caliber and it took are of it real quick. 



Bobg


----------

